# Best Offshore Boat for $60K Max



## TakinItEasy (Jun 15, 2014)

My wife and I just moved to the Pensacola area and will be here for a long time. In the next couple years, I am wanting to buy and offshore boat that is great for fishing, but also has a place for the wife and kids to lay out on cushioned seats on the bow of the boat. What are some of the best boats that I could get for $60,000? Best offshore boat brands to look at? Would you consider a used boat? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Something used, you will be able to get an awesome ride for that amount. 
That amount of money only goes so far on a brand new offshore boat.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Are you looking for a center console style boat or a cabin. A cabin would be a lot more suitable for a family but im pretty sure some of the larger CC have cushions out front. For 60,000 you could easily find a sweet off shore ride. Im sure many others will chime in with their offshore experience but from what I heard contenders are real nice


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Couple of questions. 
1. What is "offshore" for you? How far out? How long?
2. How many times is your wife actually be on the boat? Think about it. My wife told me "all the time" which is really "Not if your leaving before 9". (I leave @4) 

I have a 21 footer with back rest and bow cushions. My wife lays out while I fish. You can see the backrest where the boonie hat is. I regret buying the boat for that since she barely goes out and the cushions sit in the garage. I wish I bought a bigger used boat (Cape Horn) with -300 hours on the engines. The boat I have now is "used" with 40 hours. I saved about $9k off of a boat show price. Honestly if you are looking new a 22 foot Robalo is that price. Sunrise puts the stickers on their site and Robalos are no negotiating.  
Me personally I would never buy a new boat. Let someone else put the electronics and take the first depreciation.


----------



## TakinItEasy (Jun 15, 2014)

I definitely want a center console. Thanks for the replies. I have found some boats online with cushions in the front so I know they are out there.


----------



## TakinItEasy (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the picture Dawns. That looks great! Basically, I don't plan on going crazy offshore. Probably no more than 40 miles. I want to catch snapper, grouper, etc. I don't expect the wife and kids to go on the offshore fishing trips much but I want to also use the boat for cruising around with friends, anchoring down at crab island, evening rides, etc. That will be where the cushions come into play. I also like your outlook on getting a used boat with electronics already installed.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Dont forget about toilet options. Im lucky my wife will piss off the boat. The kid? No.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

_Beautiful 26 ft scorpion centerconsole fourstrokes

this is down to $47900 looks like a steal_


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

TakinItEasy said:


> Thanks for the picture Dawns. That looks great! Basically, I don't plan on going crazy offshore. Probably no more than 40 miles. I want to catch snapper, grouper, etc. I don't expect the wife and kids to go on the offshore fishing trips much but I want to also use the boat for cruising around with friends, anchoring down at crab island, evening rides, etc. That will be where the cushions come into play. I also like your outlook on getting a used boat with electronics already installed.


I don't think a Center Console boat is the choice as you described potential use. Look for a walkaround which would have some enclosure for weather, head, etc. Go used. Be careful on the engine/s choice/s. Will it be kept in the water? If trailered, how often, how far, etc. Size becomes a consideration.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Toilet options. Forget that. Just use a plastic bat.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

WhyMe said:


> Toilet options. Forget that. Just use a plastic bat. WhyMe Mako my Dayo


Agreed. Also, WhyMe - I hereby nominate you for creepiest profile pic. Good god, I hope I sleep tonight.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Get a Cape Horn.


----------



## TakinItEasy (Jun 15, 2014)

It will be kept dry at a marina most likely.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Cruising around, anchoring at crab island or wherever, with friends, suggest a need for some protection from the sun for the "crew" as well as well as from the thunderstorm that pops up now an then. Some walkarounds can also handle cushions upon the bow.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

weedline said:


> _Beautiful 26 ft scorpion centerconsole fourstrokes
> 
> this is down to $47900 looks like a steal_


 I've fished with the owner in it...it's an awesome ride and great boat for multiple uses, especially offshore.


----------

